# Cypress Palms or Star Island - Which one?



## Miss V (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an opportunity to book a couple of rooms for my family reunion. We are looking to go to Orlando, Disneyworld. I would much rather have Bonnet Creek, but they do not have the rooms available (I will need enough rooms to fit 14 people). Star Island and Cypress Palms have the rooms available. Which one is better?

Also, which is the better mix? Should I get 2 - 2 BR Deluxe (I believe these sleep 8 people each), 2 - 2 BR Lockoff units (8 as well - but why would this be better?) or 4 - 1 BR?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2009)

*I'd favor Cypress Palms for a few reasons*



Miss V said:


> I have an opportunity to book a couple of rooms for my family reunion. We are looking to go to Orlando, Disneyworld. I would much rather have Bonnet Creek, but they do not have the rooms available (I will need enough rooms to fit 14 people). Star Island and Cypress Palms have the rooms available. Which one is better?
> 
> Also, which is the better mix? Should I get 2 - 2 BR Deluxe (I believe these sleep 8 people each), 2 - 2 BR Lockoff units (8 as well - but why would this be better?) or 4 - 1 BR?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Definitely personal preference but of those two Cypress Palms gets the nod. It is a much newer resort, built by Fairfield and is what most expect from a Wyndham property. Star Island is bigger, older and wasn't built as a Wyndham property - they bought at least parts of it from another group. I'm not even sure they manage all of it so with split responsibilities things may not be up to snuff.  Overall the age of a resort doesn't always tell its condition (a well managed resort that gets regular renovations can easily be better than a newer one that doesn't) but Star Island, as far as I am aware, hasn't had any major renovations done.  In this case I'd give preference to the smaller, newer and more Wyndham based resort over the older one.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 13, 2009)

I also like Cypress Palms better - and depending on the time, might be able to get a bunch for 28k thru RCI - you will need to do the cost analysis vs points.   Checkout the bedroom/bathroom layouts between the room options to see what works best for you.....


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2009)

One of them (I forget which one) essentially has two private rooms on the lockout side, and so functions more like a 3BR (though one BR only has a pull-out).  That might tip the balance, depending on the sleeping arrangements you need.


----------



## Don40 (Jul 15, 2009)

Personally, I like Star Island vs Cypress Palms.  The Rooms at SI are larger and they usually have 2br lock outs units, which work great for having other couples share the room.  Also SI has the lake where you can jet ski, fish, etc.  The pool area is a little nicer.  I will agree that the units are a little older but I love the large jacuzzi tubs.  Again IMHO.  You will not be sad with either resort.  As has been said already Bonnet Creek is hands down the best bet.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jul 19, 2009)

You really can't go wrong at either resort. My husband prefers Cypress Palms because is it a bit newer and has recently undergone rnovations. I like Star Island's pool better. They also have a spa area. If you have a lot of adults going that would prefer privacy, and the convenience of extra kitchen areas, I would book the Lock-off units. Star Island also has 3 br units which I believe will sleep 10 if you use the sleeper sofa. I would also keep checking on Bonnett Creek. There are always cancellations. I don't know if the customer service people will accomodate you... It depends on who you talk to, but I have been able to call in, cancel a reservation(for example at Cypress Palms), then use those same points to book a new reservaton (at Bonnett Creek). Last year I booked Cypress Palms so that I would have a definite place for the family to stay, but was still able to get in to Bonnett Creek at the last minute.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

None of Star Island is managed by Wyndham.  It is managed by the original builder/developer still.  Maintenance and the staff are better and friendlier than many of the Wyndham's I have stayed at.  The lockoff units have the "B" side as the deluxe with the King bed and balcony and full kitchen.  The "A" unit has two double beds in the bedroom, a kitchette, and a DOOR on the LR which has a sleep sofa.  Both units bathrooms have jetted tub, the "A" unit has a standard size tub/shower which is jetted, the "B" has the separate oversized jetted tub and a large walk in shower.  The "B" unit also has the washer/dryer.

It is currently undergoing a renovation, as I had one of the first redone units during 2009 week 4.  They started in the 40 & 41 buildings - which are also referred to as the nonWyndham buildings 2 & 3 story buildings without elevators.  The Wyndham buildings are 6 story elevator buildings - same layouts on the lockoffs; but some 3 bedroom units w/o lockoffs.  The Wyndham tower buildings have a "Foyer" between the "A" and "B" lockoff units with a separate LOCKED door to the outside walkway.

I have found the pools, tennis courts, evening entertainment at the bar, and the separate sex indoor spa to be very good.  Plus, there is "room service" to your unit from the neighborhood TGIFridays ...

Yes, I own there (nonWyndham side) and I like it.  To me the units are much larger than Bonnett Creek and parking is easier.  

Hope this helps,


----------

